# skyscraper/building resemblance



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

theres alot of buildings out there that look simaler to outher buildings heres a few 

Scotia Plaza


Wachovia Financial Center


One Canada Square


Three World Financial Center




aon center


wold trade center


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Westin Hotel - Atlanta









Renaissance Center - Detroit









While they're not the same color, they're _almost_ exactly the same height and floorcount and were built within a year of each other.


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ Those 2, above in Atlanta and Detroit, were designed by the same architect (John Portman) Who created L.A.'s " glass spectacular " *Bonaventure *(BELOW).


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

very nice pics


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

One Canada Square & Three World Financial Center, Aon Center & WTC and Westin Hotel & Renaissance Center really look alike :yes:.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

Astralis said:


> One Canada Square & Three World Financial Center, Aon Center & WTC and Westin Hotel & Renaissance Center really look alike :yes:.


heres some more 

One Chase Manhattan Plaza New York City 









Chase Tower Chicago








both 60 floors too 

One Liberty Place Philadelphia








Chrysler Building new york city 








Tokyo Tower Tokyo








Eiffel Tower paris 








United Overseas Bank Plaza One Singapore









US Bank tower Los Angeles


----------

